# New to the forum



## TrueReyna (Oct 27, 2012)

Hello my fellow gringos and gringas! Although I am new to the forum, I am not so new to Mexico. I have now been living here for 5 years with my Mexican husband. I was born and raised in Indiana. I am looking for some friends here in Mexico who speak English. I have a lot going on in my life right now and just really need some other expats to share life with. Looking forward to meeting all of you.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

TrueReyna said:


> Hello my fellow gringos and gringas! Although I am new to the forum, I am not so new to Mexico. I have now been living here for 5 years with my Mexican husband. I was born and raised in Indiana. I am looking for some friends here in Mexico who speak English. I have a lot going on in my life right now and just really need some other expats to share life with. Looking forward to meeting all of you.


Welcome, I see that you show Hidalgo which I expect is the state of Hidalgo.
Are you in Pachuca?


----------



## TrueReyna (Oct 27, 2012)

No, I am not in Pachuca, but wish that I were.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

TrueReyna said:


> Hello my fellow gringos and gringas! Although I am new to the forum, I am not so new to Mexico. I have now been living here for 5 years with my Mexican husband. I was born and raised in Indiana. I am looking for some friends here in Mexico who speak English. I have a lot going on in my life right now and just really need some other expats to share life with. Looking forward to meeting all of you.


:welcome:


----------



## miltiano32 (Jan 18, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## MissKT (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello! I am also new to the forum, and only planning my expat adventure! I am moving to Querétaro in August. Very excited!


----------



## teekaymn (Feb 25, 2013)

Welcome TrueReyna -- I'm a newbie as well, and probably 4 or 5 years from making the jump, but eager to learn about the possibilities. Do you have a favorite area that you've lived in or visited in your 5 years there?

PS -- I'm from Minnesota and watched the Gophers defeat #1 Indiana last night. Sorry your state team took the hit, but it's the first time I've seen the floor stormed by the MN fans in many many years.


----------



## teekaymn (Feb 25, 2013)

QueretaroTeacher said:


> Hello! I am also new to the forum, and only planning my expat adventure! I am moving to Querétaro in August. Very excited!


Hi QuerataroTeacher -- What other locations, if any, did you consider as potential landing spots, and what made you settle on Querataro?


----------

